# Not much of an archer.



## yellow jacket (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello from Connecticut. I joined AT because I am not much of an archer but I do have a lovely long bow that I am unable to use and would like to pass it along. Can someone help me determine a fair value? It is a Black Swan Welsh Stick (68" 54lbs @ 28"). I purchased it from Arvid Danielson in 1993 when we were both in Montana. I used it in the back yard perhaps a half a dozen times and no more so I would say that it is in as new condition. 

I realize, from my experience on firearms forums, that this kind of posting is not always well received so if you find it inappropriate just say so and I will withdraw.

Best,
Yellow Jacket


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If you post in the traditional section you will probably get some knowledgable responses.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT Yellow Jacket. Like Xforce Girl stated above....You will get some feedback in the Traditional section.

Here's the Section link for you,
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5

I just did a search on here for "Black Swan". Try the search function.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:TO Archery Talk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Yellow Jacket.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------

